# Biology. Spermatozoids



## Alextrusk (Mar 20, 2013)

Dear friends, 

Didnt know where to post my question sorry if I did something wrong by posting here.

It's interesting to me, when does spermatozoids move from testes by special canal that goes from testes where they (spermatozoids) meet with sperm liquid, when you get erected (while having sex) or when you reach orgasm?

Sorry if my question sounds funny and stupid.

Thank you every one.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The move in leading up to orgasm. The prostate gland starts secreting fluid at the same time, and they build up below the prostate and in the base of the penis until orgasm.


----------



## Alextrusk (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you Larry,

So that means that, while you are having sex with erected penis the spermatozoids go up with canal to meet with prostate secreting fluid and wait there until you reach orgasm and when you reach orgasm push it out with high pressure to outside (vagin)?

Thank you


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> The move in leading up to orgasm. The prostate gland starts secreting fluid at the same time, and they build up below the prostate and in the base of the penis until orgasm.


That is the way I understand it too Larry...this fluid and pressure builds up, and if the man doesn't ejaculate...this is where he can experience the term "blue balls" which just aches and doesn't feel good.


----------

